#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Bose PAS (personal amplification system)

## h.soepboer

Weet iemand of het "Personal Amplification System" van Bose al in Nederland te beluisteren is en wat het kost ?

----------


## sparky

Je bedoelt die praatpaaltjes? Geen idee, maar ik vind de marketing nu al de grap van het millenium.
Voor degenen die niet weten waar ik het over heb check: 

http://www.bose.com/controller;jsessionid=1syGvTz8Xud2vTmmGg1urUmDJUXm  pUmBt0b9kAqDUWiTiEhG6iM4!-1306527806?event=VIEW_STATIC_PAGE_EVENT&url=/musicians/index.jsp&linksource=centernav_img_musicians&pageN  ame=/index_2.jsp

----------


## test12

Ik vind de oude gitaarstandaard praktischer.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## lifesound

vooral de simulatie en vergelijking met een conventioneel systeem lijkt mij bijzonder grappig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jag

Mijn ***, ik weet niet of ik daarom moet huilen of lachen, ik doe maar het laatste. Wat een grap die gasten van Bose [:P].

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:Mijn ***, ik weet niet of ik daarom moet huilen of lachen, ik doe maar het laatste. Wat een grap die gasten van Bose .



Ik huil van het lachen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## som

ziet er goed uit!
vooral bij de contrabas, spreiding over het hele podium en bij de muur houd het geluid keurig op :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## sparky

well, ik kan me dus voorstellen dat zo'n ding kan werken voor een singer/songwriter, weten doe ik het niet, heb het ook nog niet gehoord. Maar dan moet deze persoon wel even minimaal $1700 gaan neerleggen, heb begrepen dat de eenvoudigste dat moet opbrengen. 

Meneer Bose beweert dat een band hier probleemloos zalen van 300 man mee kan bespelen, ZONDER MONITORS. Dus wat meneer Bose zegt is; Zet deze dingen waarmee je een zaal van 300 man gaat volblazen ACHTER alle mics, zonder backline (jaha, heren gitaristen en bassisten gooi uw  versterkers maar overboord, dat draagt toch niet bij aan uw klank!), zonder monitors en al helemaal zonder EQ's, Mixers en randapparatuur. welwel, ik zou een gemiddelde rockband dat weleens willen zien proberen voor een publiek van 300 man. 

Het erge is dat ze bij Bose verdomd goed weten dat ze potentiële klanten belazeren en keihard staan te liegen. Zo proberen ze nou A-technische muzikanten een niet geringe hoeveelheid centjes afhandig te maken. Het is om te lachen ja, maar eigenlijk ook wel schaamteloos en achterbaks.

----------


## johanspijker

En veel dealers houden ze hier in belgie niet over,
Ze kiezen alleen de dealers die 100 % alleen in hun product geloven.
"Bose is the best en al de rest is bullshit" verkondigen en je mag dealer blijven, de rest moet eruit.

----------


## musicjohn

Wat ik wel grappig vindt is het feit dat iedereen die hier en reactie heeft gegeven het systeem nog nooit heeft gehoord.

Dat is typerend voor het "gedrag" van de gemiddelde deelnemer aan dit forum.

Mijn stelregel: *EERST LUISTEREN, DAN OORDELEN !!!*

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Maar SPL heeft nu toch een datum genoemt dat we kunnen komen luisteren (of meer kijken [:P] ).

----------


## SPL audio

MAC:bose is een goed allround systeem.

We zitten eindelijk op één lijn, het duurde even maar toch.
wat betreft die fluittoon, het geluid stond veel te hard waarschijnlijk. Een 802 kan enorm veel vermogen aan en heeft ook nog eens een goed rendement.
Dit spul moet je met verstand gebruiken anders help je mensen aan gehoorbeschadiging.
Snap je nu waarom we in tenten PAS gebruiken...

----------


## Ibvee

nee, en waarschijnlijk snappen weinig andere mensen hier jou beredenering, als een systeem over z'n nek gaat betekend dat dus niet dat een systeem veel vermogen aan kan, dat betekent dat het systeem dat vermogen juist niet aan kan. En die pieptoon door een te hoog volume wordt meestal mede veroorzaakt door een overmodulerend systeem, oftewel clippen. Als jij beweerd dat PAS hier geen last van heeft kan dat 2 dingen betekenen: PAS is zover beveiligd dat het vrijwel niet hard gaat, speciaal voor mensen die er geen reet verstand van hebben maar toch redelijk geluid willen hebben, of PAS verbreekt de natuurwetten, wat we eerder ook al gehoord hebben, en wat mij vrij onwaarscheinlijk lijkt.

----------


## Gast1401081

bose haalt fdre 110dB prima, daarboven liever niet, of goed processen.

@ SPL : de meeste deelnemers hebben zich voorgesteld in hun profiel (rechtsboven), met wat info over wat ze waar doen, met wie en waarom. Dan weten de anderen ook met wie ze te maken hebben. Is geen eis, maar een stukje beschaving hier op t forum...

----------


## SPL audio

Ik houd me keurig aan de regels en bovendien nweet ik heus wel waar ik over praat.

----------


## LuPuS

Wel dan is er toch geen probleem om je gebruikersprofiel in te vullen?

************** praat toch niet over je gedrag?!

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> Ik houd me keurig aan de regels en bovendien nweet ik heus wel waar ik over praat.



Ja je weet erg goed dat je helemaal gek ben van het Paal systeem :Big Grin:

----------


## Tofke78

Heeft er iemand ondertussen dat PAS systeem van Bose al getest/gehoord?  Ik ben wel benieuwd.  Nu ik heb ooit eens van die minibaskastjes van Sunfire (of zoiets) gehoord, ongeveer 3000 w per kastje.  Ik was wel onder de indruk...

Ik ben eens benieuwd naar ervaringen met dit Bose systeem.

Groeten


Kristof

----------


## Bass_en_Co

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tofke78_
> 
> Heeft er iemand ondertussen dat PAS systeem van Bose al getest/gehoord?  Ik ben wel benieuwd.  Nu ik heb ooit eens van die minibaskastjes van Sunfire (of zoiets) gehoord, ongeveer 3000 w per kastje.  Ik was wel onder de indruk...
> 
> Ik ben eens benieuwd naar ervaringen met dit Bose systeem.
> 
> Groeten
> 
> 
> Kristof



Kristof,

zie andere thread op dit forum: AB test in het weekend van 18-19 juni.

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tofke78_
> 
> Heeft er iemand ondertussen dat PAS systeem van Bose al getest/gehoord?



ja, ik.  Zie een paar posts terug in deze thread.

----------


## Michel_G

En SPL, die heeft het ook al gehoord !

Maar wat hij er van vindt, zal denk ik niemand meer verbazen  :Frown: [V]

----------


## SPL audio

wij hebben weer 8 sets bijbesteld, zodat we binnekort ons optreden met de American finger is de Ahoy kunnen
uitversterkern op een manier zoals deze nog nooit eerder is vertoond.

----------


## sparky

:Big Grin:  eigenlijk is het een prachtvent!

----------


## Ibvee

spl, met alle respect, maar je hebt je profiel nog steeds niet ingevuld. Maar als jullie klussen zoals in ahoy doen, ga ik ervanuit dat jullie / jou bedrijf een website heeft. Graag zou ik hiervan de url hebben.

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> wij hebben weer 8 sets bijbesteld, zodat we binnekort ons optreden met de American finger is de Ahoy kunnen
> uitversterkern op een manier zoals deze nog nooit eerder is vertoond.



Is dat die band die vroeger middle the finger heette? Die werken nogal vaak in heel de benelux samen met DJ Shlagerwerk van het alpentrio.

----------


## Sander Scheepstra

Ik begrijp niet dat jullie zo'n enorme discussie aangaan over een systeem dat mijns inziens simpelweg niet waar kan maken wat SPL beweert.
Als het werkelijk zou werken hoeft toch niemand meer met dure line arrays, zware topkasten, dikke mengtafels etc. te werken, kortom dan zijn alle geluidstechnici overbodig geworden.
Bose heeft door de jaren heen toch wel bewezen dat ze qua marketing en originalteit het heel aardig doen maar qua prestaties nooit hebben waargemaakt wat ze beloven.

----------


## Sikkie

> citaat:Als het werkelijk zou werken hoeft toch niemand meer met dure line arrays, zware topkasten, dikke mengtafels etc. te werken, kortom dan zijn alle geluidstechnici overbodig geworden.



misschien is dat moment dan nu aangebroken :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
>  eigenlijk is het een prachtvent!



ja, heerlijk, lang geleden dat we dit nog meemaakten  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## SPL audio

Beste mensen ik denk dat jullie gewoon eens moeten openstaan voor nieuwe moderne
technieken welke op dit moment nog revolutionair zijn.
Als binnenkort iedereen ermee werkt is het de normaalste zaak van de wereld.
Als je vroeger zei dat een auto op water loopt geloofde niemand dat, dit kan nu wel.
Het zelfde verhaal slaat ook terug op het PAS systeem

----------


## wouter_jp

klinkt hett i.i.g niet zo droog.....

----------


## LuPuS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> Beste mensen ik denk dat jullie gewoon eens moeten openstaan voor nieuwe moderne
> technieken welke op dit moment nog revolutionair zijn.
> Als binnenkort iedereen ermee werkt is het de normaalste zaak van de wereld.
> Als je vroeger zei dat een auto op water loopt geloofde niemand dat, dit kan nu wel.
> Het zelfde verhaal slaat ook terug op het PAS systeem



Moest je je profiel weergeven zou ik je al iets meer geloven... Als ik Google naar SPL Audio vind ik niets terug. Niet normaal denk ik als jullie zoveel PAS systemen hebben? Wanneer mogen de mensen van het forum nu eens je PAS systeem horen???

----------


## Ibvee

Spl, nog een keer dan, zou je alsjeblieft je website even hier, of misschien in je profiel willen weergeven?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Hij prijst alleen het systeem de hemel in en negeert zo'n beetje de helft van de dingen die wij zeggen. Simpel weg: waar maken wij ons druk om, dit is toch maar gel*l.

----------


## SPL audio

jullie moeten het niet zo inschatten, het systeem beschikt wel degelijk over 
prachtige eigenschappen. In verhouding is dit toch echt een Line array
met grootse prestatie. Ik werk al jaren met Bose en zeg ook eerlijk dat niet alle speakers
geweldig zijn. 
Toch ben ik van mening dat het PAS syteem een vermelding mag krijgen

----------


## Sander Scheepstra

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> Beste mensen ik denk dat jullie gewoon eens moeten openstaan voor nieuwe moderne
> technieken welke op dit moment nog revolutionair zijn.
> Als binnenkort iedereen ermee werkt is het de normaalste zaak van de wereld.
> Als je vroeger zei dat een auto op water loopt geloofde niemand dat, dit kan nu wel.
> Het zelfde verhaal slaat ook terug op het PAS systeem



Verschil is alleen dat er bekend was dat er energie uit water te halen was en men alleen niet wist hoe te benutten.
Voor het PAS systeem geleden er kennelijk bepaalde natuurwetten niet en is een muzikant ineens in staat zijn volume zo te regelen dat er in de zaal overal een perfecte balans ontstaat.
En dat beste SPL is wat er bij mij niet ingaat ook al ben ik verzot op nieuwe technische ontwikkelingen.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> jullie moeten het niet zo inschatten, het systeem beschikt wel degelijk over 
> prachtige eigenschappen. In verhouding is dit toch echt een Line array
> met grootse prestatie. Ik werk al jaren met Bose en zeg ook eerlijk dat niet alle speakers
> geweldig zijn. 
> Toch ben ik van mening dat het PAS syteem een vermelding mag krijgen



Dit bedoel ik dus :Big Grin:

----------


## timmel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> 
> Als je vroeger zei dat een auto op water loopt geloofde niemand dat, dit kan nu wel.



Als een auto op water kon rijden dan reed de hele wereld er nu al op.
Auto's kunnen wel op waterstof rijden (H). Door elektrolyse met zuurstof (O) halen ze hieruit elektriciteit waarmee je een auto kan aandrijven. Het afvalproduct wat hierdoor ontstaat is dan water (H2O). Het is dus geen brandstof maar afval. Het grote probleem is dat de brandstof (H) niet vrij in de natuur voorkomt. Hierdoor is er weer veel energie nodig om (H) te splitsen. Zodra dit probleem is opglost zal het vlug gaan ja maar voorlopig nog niet. 
Nu zul je zeggen: Nou, stel dat je vroeger zei dat je op waterstof kon rijden geloofde niemand dat.
Nou, weer verkeerd. Als ze vroeger al met waterstof een bom konden maken die een stad kan neergooien waarom zou je dan niet geloofd hebben dat ze er ook energie uit konden halen om je auto mee aan te drijven?
Je kunt zelfs je auto op koeienstront laten rijden als je maar weet hoe het moet maar om te geloven dat PAS een geweldig revolutionair line-array systeem is moet je toch met wat beters komen dan alleen maar dat gel*l

Nu weer ontopic

----------


## LuPuS

Mag wel bijna een slotje op denk ik? Zo kunnen we blijven verder l*llen...

Naam is eigenlijk niet slecht gekozen...

PERSONAL Amplification System. Niet voor grote evenementen dus...

----------


## vasco

Zit het zo een tijdje te volgen en wat een geleuter van een kleuter zeg  :Big Grin: 

Misschien kan ik soms best naief zijn maar wat die SPL uitkraamt wil ik toch echt niet geloven. Harde bewijzen SPL of werk je bij BOSE en zit je hier lekker reclame te maken. Ik sleep mij regelmatig een hernia aan PA en dat PAS systeem zou dat even wegvegen [B)]

Jammer dat ik 18/19 juni niet kan want had dit wel willen meemaken.

----------


## SPL audio

Mensen ik vind het heel erg dat er hier een dusdanige arrogantie
heerst. Bose's beste systeem wordt nu afgekraakt en geheel onderschat. Tries, echt waar.
Hopelijk wil iemand de moeite nemen om eens serieus te gaan luisterem naar deze sets.

Maar ja oordelen als we het nog niet gehoord hebben lijkt vrij normaal

----------


## sis

jou profiel is op vele verzoek nog niet ingevuld !!
sis

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> Mensen ik vind het heel erg dat er hier een dusdanige arrogantie
> heerst. Bose's beste systeem wordt nu afgekraakt en geheel onderschat. Tries, echt waar.
> Hopelijk wil iemand de moeite nemen om eens serieus te gaan luisterem naar deze sets.
> 
> Maar ja oordelen als we het nog niet gehoord hebben lijkt vrij normaal



Ik wil dit wondersysteem ook wel eens horen!! Als je eens ergens in de buurt van Weert bent geef je maar een seintje. Dan kom ik eens luisteren. Liefst als er een DJ op staat te spelen.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## moderator

Wegens aanhoudend slap geleuter zonder enige windrichting....slot door mod!

----------

